# Firing Squad Smoke



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

You are standing in front of the firing squad and you are given the opportunity to have one last smoke. What would that final smoke be?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The longest cigar made!  Seriously though, probably a 1492. Best cigar I've ever smoked.


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

would probably be the first "good" cigar I can remember smoking. (I think it was my 2nd 3rd ever).

A Cohiba Esplendido which would have to had at least 3years of quiet rest.. yummm


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

voidone said:


> would probably be the first "good" cigar I can remember smoking. (I think it was my 2nd 3rd ever).
> 
> A Cohiba Esplendido which would have to had at least 3years of quiet rest.. yummm


Love those Esplendidos with age.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

bolivar gold medal, at least then i get to have one before i die :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

something long and well aged.

98 trini fundadore maybe. my first and last... just like this life.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Something very hard to find......


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

La Escpecion Gran Gener or a Partagas Fabulosos
Boli GM wouldn't be a bad second.  
:w


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Kinda torn on this one, first thought is to have the very best and largest cigar, but then I think, maybe I wouldn't be able to enjoy it staring at all those guns ready to kill me? So, I think something that would be great, but shorter lived (as I would also be upon finishing it, lol) Maybe an old Punch margarita, ERDM demi or panatela larga, atado?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Would have to be another of the custom rolled Laguito's from the early 80's that I smoked this past weekend at LOLH. Actually saw a Boli GM there too!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just had a thought...

what if i could smoke a dozen sticks of dynamite tied together? might as well take them out at the same time, right?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> i just had a thought...
> 
> what if i could smoke a dozen sticks of dynamite tied together? might as well take them out at the same time, right?


Only you would think of that Greg.........

As for the cigar, I'm clueless. There are so many choices......but I would say a pre embargo H Upmann Petit Upmann   If they were good enough for Kennedy, why not.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> but I would say a pre embargo H Upmann Petit Upmann   If they were good enough for Kennedy, why not.


{sick ass sarcasm}
exactly.... he was shot too. what's good for the goose, right?
{/sick ass sarcasm}


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Dunhill Havana Club laced with crack and heroin.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Brandon said:


> Dunhill Havana Club laced with crack and heroin.


Styling and flying with that combo! Hell, they would need an anti-aircraft gun to shoot you. 
:r


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

How about Cohiba Gran Habano A... I'd really like one with about 10 years age on it...I hope the Firing Squad could wait that long


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

How about a PSD No.4 with the fire-proof wrapper?

Or one of these....


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Puros Indian Chief, not my favorite, but it's 5-6 hr smoke time would give Mcgyver time to rescue my ass. Frank B


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

A Monstro blunted with a poison dart shooter.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

I would smoke some garbage like a dried out Dutch Masters. That way the pulling of the triggers would be a blessing.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

How about a Galaga? By the time you're done with it the firing squad will not be needed!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

A monster joint. I'd still end up dead, but wouldn't care. :w


----------

